# Pfadtool die Kanten zu Pixelig



## babone (12. April 2003)

Hallo ,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Pfadtool und Rechteck Werkzeug(abgerundetes usw.).Wenn ich Formen erstelle die ´Rundungen ziemlich Pixelig obwohl eigentlich pfadtool vektor ist oder nicht .das eigenartige ist wenn ich sowas in Illustrator mache und ins Photoshop
exportiere hab ich das Problem nicht da sind die Kanten glatt.
Etwas ist mir auch aufgefallen ,wenn ich zum Beispiel mit dem auswahlwerkzeug einen Kreis erstelle  und es Fülle ist die Kontur auch zeimlich Pixelig aber wenn ich es nach dem abspeichern extern anklicke und aanschaue ist die Kontur wieder glatt! 

Ich vermute das ich bei Photoshop irgendeine Einstellung Falsch habe, nur was! Antialiasing ist es auf jedenfall nicht!!!

Danke in Voraus!!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. April 2003)

> obwohl eigentlich pfadtool vektor ist oder nicht.


Nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht in Photoshop.
Photoshop ist zur Zeit nur ein "gefaktes" Vektoren Programm,
dies soll sich mit der Version 8 aber ändern.



> Ich vermute das ich bei Photoshop irgendeine Einstellung Falsch habe, nur was! Antialiasing ist es auf jedenfall nicht!!!


Ja es ist was falsch in Photoshop und doch, Antialiasing ist der Fehler.
Aber nicht deine Computer Einstellungen sind falsch,
deine Photoshop Einstellungen.
Aktiviere mal "Glätten" bei dem Form Werkzeug.

Mfg, ein schönen Tag noch.


ps:


----------



## babone (12. April 2003)

Hallo!
Danke dir für die Antwort!Ich glaube es hilft zumindest die ersten versuche waren wesentlich besser! Das einzige was mich noch stört ist das es beim bearbeiten immer noch leicht pixelig ist erst beim Vorschau oder nach dem abspeichern ist es glatt! Das veranlasst mich immer wieder nach zu kontrollieren ob es noch passt!  

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tips !
danke nochmals smallB

Wünsche dir auch einen schönen Tag!!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. April 2003)

Jetzt weiß ich was Du genau meinst.

Wenn Deine Ebenen so aussehen wie bei dem angehängtem Bild
unten *(1)*, dann klick einmal auf den umrahmten Kasten,
wenn er so aussieht wie daneben *(2)*, wird der Pfad nicht mehr angezeigt,
falls Du es weiter bearbeiten willst, klick wieder drauf und der 
Rahmen bzw. Pfad wird wieder angezeigt.

Oder Du wählst bei den Werkzeugoptionen *(3)* die dritte
Einstellungsmöglichkeit, dann ist es gleich eine Fläche
ohne Pfad.

mfg, have a nice night


----------



## babone (13. April 2003)

Danke hab ich gar nicht gewusst das es auch so geht!

DAnke!

Babone


----------



## Hercules (13. April 2003)

Die Aussage dass das Pfadtool nicht wirklich Pfadtool sei stimmt doch garnicht!!!

Solange du den Pfad noch hast, kannst du das Bild hoch und runterrechnen wie du willst!!! Und du kannst die Vektoren auch ganz normal exportieren -- man kann auch mit Postscript drucken!!! 

also ist in PS das Pfadtool auch pfadtool!
(ImVektorprogi müssen die Vektoren genauso für die Bildschirmansicht gerastert werden...)


_edit: Ausserdem ist es  empfehlenswert, wenn man nur mit Vektoren arbeitet und nicht mit allzu feinen Strukturen, eine höhere Auflösung einzustelle -- Vektorprogramme (speichern) standartmäßig vektoren mit 800dpi und verläufe werden mit 150 dpi ausgegeben...
in Ps werden bei 800dpi die Datenmengen dann halt ziemlich groß, da musst du dann halt abhängig von der Grafik größe einen Mittelwert finden, dass dir net die ganze Festplatte vollgemüllt wird...


----------



## babone (13. April 2003)

Das würde den Qualitätsunterschied zwischen dem was ich im Illustrator gemacht habe und Photoshop erklären(beitrag 1).Vorallem weil ich mit einer Auflösung von 72 dpi arbeite! Schwierig,hm, also was noch bei mir hilft ist nach dem ich den Auswahl erstellt habe -Auswahl abrunden und um ein paar Pixel verkleinern, rest abschneiden.
Aber ist halt dann nicht mehr genau das was ich ursprünglich erstellt habe!

Danke

Babone


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. April 2003)

@Hercules, Photoshop ist und bleibt ein reines pixelbasiertes Grafikprogram. Es nutz zZ nur gefakte Vektoren.
Freehand, Illustrator & Co. sind reine vektorbasierende Grafikprogramme.

Tatsache.


----------



## Hercules (13. April 2003)

Ist richtig, dass Illustrator und Freehand usw die richtigen Vektorprogramme sind, aber Tatsache ist auch, dass man auch mit PS Postscript und PCL - Pfade ausgegeben werden können!
Mag sein, dass du sowas gefakt nennst, aber man kann bereits mit PS7 die Vektoren beliebig handhaben... wie ich vorher gesagt habe die vektoren sind vorhanden, in PS werden sie nur jedesmal gerastert... 
natürlich muss man das richtige format wählen um die vektoren beizubehalten -- aber vektoren sind vorhanden, da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst -- klar um eine Vektorgrafik zu erstellen werde ich nicht PS verwenden, aber was ist mit denen die kein vektorprograsmm besitzen?? Und daher würd ich nicht sagen, dass es unmöglich sei in PS mit Beziers zu arbeiten.


----------

